# iPhoto photo books - Australia



## smithy (Jan 22, 2006)

When will Australians be able to order iPhoto books. Seriously come on Apple, Australia is starting to get rather populated with macs now, when will we be able to use iPhoto to it's full potential.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 22, 2006)

Here Here


----------



## symphonix (Jan 23, 2006)

I second that motion. I'd happily pay the current US prices for iPhoto books plus an extra $5 for postage, even if it meant waiting an extra week for them to ship in from the States. It would *still* work out cheaper than dealing with printers here.


----------



## smithy (Jan 25, 2006)

Well at least 2 Aussies on here think so.. I just really am suprised why they haven't let us buy them earlier..


----------



## MacPomme (Feb 9, 2006)

Try the Digital DaVinci iPhoto plug-in if you are in Australia.  It works well.

http://www.digitaldavinci.com.au/


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah, I've used DigitalDaVinci before. I made a photobook for my sister's christmas present last year. Looked really great  Although I did find there were quite a few "spats" of black ink on some pages, which was a little disappointing, but nothing major. 

They're pricey, but I was happy with the result. They have a plug-in so you can order the book through iPhoto rather tahn emailing them a PDF, but it's for iPhoto 5 only. 

ALso they don't support the new features found in iPhoto 6 yet (calendar/greenting cards).


----------



## smithy (Feb 17, 2006)

MacPomme said:
			
		

> Try the Digital DaVinci iPhoto plug-in if you are in Australia.  It works well.
> 
> http://www.digitaldavinci.com.au/



Yeah but we shouldn't have to resort to using a another company other than Apple to get the full potential out of iPhoto.


----------

